#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya to hold Halloween Festival to boost tourism

## Mid

*Pattaya to hold  Halloween Festival to boost tourism* 
Dolsinee  Kritayapimonporn

*BANGKOK*, 4 September  2010 (NNT)  Pattaya City will organize the Halloween Festival 2010 on  30-31 October to stimulate the local tourism industry.  

Pattaya City Mayor Ittiphol Khunpluem said that the Pattaya Halloween  Festival 2010 would be held under a budget of 6 million THB in total.  One million THB was allocated from the Office of the Pattaya City  Managers 2011 budget, and the other 5 million THB came from the Pattaya  Provincial Administrative Organization.  

According to the mayor, the grand Halloween celebration is aimed to  stimulate the beach vacation citys tourism industry and promote quality  and sustainable tourism. The main target group is Thai and Asian  tourists.  

The Pattaya Halloween Festival will be held at Central Pattaya Beach on  30-31 October 2010. Highlights will include performances by musical  artists and a fancy costume contest with prize money worth over 100,000  THB in total.      

thainews.prd.go.th

----------


## Norton

What! No need for a special event. Everyday in Pattaya is Halloween. Bizarre costumes. Tricks and Treats galore.

----------


## superman

I'm sorry to say but all that 'trick or treat' shite does my head in.

----------


## dirtydog

> and promote quality and sustainable tourism.


Sounds good.



> The main target group is Thai and Asian tourists.


Oops.

----------


## Agent_Smith

So will Glitterman be dressed in Chinos and a Polo shirt on Halloween?

----------


## S Landreth

If it turns out to be anything like the Halloween Party (Fantasy Fest) in Key West, Florida they hold every year, it should be fun (and draw a lot of people).

Just think about the pictures below,.but all Asians (women).


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Link: http://www.brianzajac.com/fantasy_fests.cfm

Fantasy Fest: http://www.fantasyfest.net/slideshow/

----------


## hellomark

I never thought that Halloween costumes can be made so beautiful and sexy . I must say that people really enjoy when Halloween festival come they let them live their fantasy and may be come true..I remember when I celebrated my first Halloween festival and wear the most scary which I think that but that brings out to to be the comedian.

----------

